# My 29 gallon build and first NPT :)



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

First off I would like to apologize for the quality of the pictures ( I know not a good way to start off a new post) unfortunately my potato :roll: (cellphone camera) isn't of the best quality but it makes do, anyway here we go. I have had this project brewing for a 2 months when I first bought the aquarium cabinet in around late October, it was a long and fearsome battle with my mom but at last I managed to get "just one more tank ;-)." It took a huge chunk of my pocket money out (reduced to nothing) but at last i had a tank kit, reliable heater (ehiem brand which I heard is good), stand, and some substrate. So a few weeks ago we moved the stand in and leave it there. I go back to it about 1 week ago and what do I find? The floor is uneven!!!! ARGGGHHHH :evil: well thank goodness we have a local Home Depot around, I was able to do this. Hooray for Shims!









Hmm, nope not good enough...










Ok there we go, now sand...

BAM



























Now These photos show about an inch of sand but theres at least 2-3 inches which I added eventually. Now for just a "little" wood.





































Up till this point I was at the 3 hour mark, here's the tank with the lights on.










...and with the room dark and tank lights on.














































Heres the soon to be "Cory cave" hopefully...



















And some tunnels under the driftwood...



















I asked what my mom thought of my project this is what she called it...."depressing"...I originally wanted to make an arch from the driftwood but forgot even with a 29 gallon not a lot of room ,I will admit maybe it is a little depressing but once the water clears up and plants go in I am hoping that changes, anyway hope you enjoyed will update once I get plants in until now not a lot of the Planted in the "nPt" going on but I will just call in my "Natural Tank :brow: ". I really want to put some Anubis in that back left corner, I ADORE that plant and also any good low-medium light and maintenance plant suggestions would be cool (I'm clueless). I will probably be ordering some peat moss balls to soften up the tank water as my tap reads 7.6-7.8 after 48 hours bleh . Anyways hope you enjoyed my "Mount Doom" , toodles.

-Paul


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Semi-aquatic plants in filter.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job...I don't think its depressing at all.....I really like what you did with the hardscape...It will really look nice once you get the plants.

What kind of dirt did you use for the natural planted tank, how deep is the sand cap. What kind of lights are you using, age of bulbs, kelvin and watts.

Your pH is fine-especially for most plants...do you know if you have hard or soft water or what is the KH/GH. Most of the low tech/low/mod light plants tend to do better with hard water due to the mineral content. Plus, once the tank start to mature and you get some decomp going on-it will naturally start to produce CO2 and this can drive the pH down a bit-its a gradual process...

Plants-Nice rosettes-crypts are nice and come in different colors for more contrast and vallisneria for height in the back-maybe some chain swords in the front and around the base of the hardscape and sags would work too.

For stem plants which are really important for the NPT soil based tanks-Naja grass, cabombas, rotala, ludwigia and the hygrophila's like-H. difformis (_wisteria_) H. corymbosa, H. siamensis all work great in NPT/low tech tanks.

Then the all important floating plants-I like water lettuce the best, but I also have frogbit and duckweed.
I also, have had pretty good luck with the lily bulbs in my soil based system.
Then the moss, ferns, anubias that need to be anchored to hardscape items.

Plants are pretty easy to grow-provided that you have the correct color temp lights IME...

Look forward to watching your tank develop into a beautiful planted tank...


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

It's a great base! I'm sure she only thinks that it is depressing because of the darker colors. Once you put plants in there the contrast will take it from a "depressing" look into something else entirely.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Pothos in Filters there awesome looking.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I know I probably should have done some soil but I panicked at the last minute and decided to just do all sand, is it possible to do a planted tank off root tabs, fish poo, and fertilizer? or is dirt an absolute need? I will probably get a gh/kh kit as of now I am clueless as to what my waters hardness is... If my lfs doesn't have it I will probably get it off Drs. F&S as well as a filter. This is what I am starting off with...
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

I will definitely be getting new lights and I will probably try to scrap the led's that came with the kit and make a homemade ballast. I was thinking of getting a canister filter with low/adjustable flow so this tank will probably be a medium tech tank, anyway here's what I was thinking of, I am stuck between the three.

The 2211 model http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ion+&amp;+Circulation&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No 

The C-160 model http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ion+&amp;+Circulation&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

The F-106 model http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ion+&amp;+Circulation&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

The lights I want to use if possible http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+23738&pcatid=23738

a lot of the links are to petsmart but the anything I buy will be from the site for the lights...(I am addicted to receiving their catalogs )

So can I use a canister filter with low flow and can Cories live in 7.6 water? I was thinking of at least getting it down to 7.0 but I doubt I will be adding any fish for at least a good 2 months until at least half the aqua-scape is done. 

So summary: That was the kit I got will be getting lights for it, I was hoping to do something with Marineland double bright led's, Can I use a canister filter?can Corydoras live in 7.6 water? And of the three which filter would be the most reliable/ most space for bb, but it is also important it be quiet.

I am using the filter that it came with as a "work horse" just to filter out any debris and help reduce tannins if they come out (even after a good week soak), I will probably go out and see if I can get my hands on a gh/kh test kit and if not, internet shopping here I come...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You are fine with just sand-but you will need to use ferts-You do have to be careful with too deep a sand beds-due to anaerobic issues, it can compact and limit oxygen and nutrients to the sand and plant roots.

Filters-IMO....all filters are pretty much the same-

Lights-I have never used LED with live plants and so I can't say how well they work.

As far as the corydoras and your pH-if you don't plan to breed-your pH is fine to keep them IMO/E-they will adapt and most likely being kept in that pH at the fish store.

If you add some fresh carbon every week or so to the filter you have it will help to rid the tannins produced by the driftwood..


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

So quick question how deep can or rather should the sand bed be? Its under 3 inches right now (2.5 at its "peaks") I would rather get it right spot on now while all I have in the tank is wood. The sand is caribsea's tahitian moon which is one of the bigger grain sands (up there with pool filter sand). I knew I would be supplementing fertilizers so another question is the seachem line of fertilizers good? I ask because they are readily available at my local chain and mom and pop stores.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Let me make a quick correction about sand bed depth, at its deepest its a little over 2 inches (around 2.2 inches at edges of rank) and averages about 1.6-1.8 inches across the tank.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I have another question for anyone who might be able to help, a lot of people talk about the "silent cycle" in aquariums where the plants suck up the ammonia any wastes produced by fish. Anyway the question I have is couldn't the plants starve the bb? Do they coexist or how does this work? If the plants are constantly sucking up the waste then wouldn't this leave little to no food for bacteria? Sorry for the amateur nature of this question it's just something I haven't been able to comprehend. Thanks!
-Paul


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cories and assassins help with sand.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought it was Malaysian trumpet snails that burrow? do assassins have that instinct/behavior as well?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes. MTS do that too.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Since the grain size is bigger than sand-IMO/E I think you will be fine-with regular sand-when it is over 2 inches-it tend to compact too much and this can cause anaerobic issues and make it hard for nutrients to reach the roots. Also, when you clean you will most likely remove small amount of sand....or at least I do when the sand starts to look dingy- will vacuum that top layer to brighten it up a bit or use a net...lol...

Beneficial bacteria are self limiting-you will only have colony numbers based on the amount of livestock-then you have dissolved oxygen and surface area.

With live plants the active plant growth will use ammonia first as their food source. Often with heavy planted tanks-it might take a long time if ever to see the nitrate reading we look for to tell us cycling stage/completeness. The nitrogen cycle is still happening but it is silent. The plants won't starve the BB- lots of different byproducts in the system for both.

Seachem is a good line of plant ferts.

Both MTS and assassin snail burrow

It is not uncommon for the sand bed or substrate to "burp"...its normal, as long as it doesn't smell like rotten eggs....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My sand never burps.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW! Your hardscaping looks amazing!! That will look awesome once its planted. That wood would look great with some moss growing on it!!
WOW!- Not depressing at all!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My plecos would probably kill to be in there with all that wood!


> It is not uncommon for the sand bed or substrate to "burp"..


Is that what the random burst of bubbles from the sand is?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Love it so far! I wish I had a 29 gallon for an NPT/sorority tank!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> My plecos would probably kill to be in there with all that wood!
> 
> 
> Is that what the random burst of bubbles from the sand is?



Yes, a normal burp...as long as it doesn't smell like rotten eggs...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine never burps.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Really? Do you constantly stir your sand or do you have snails/fish that do it naturally?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Assassin snails, Cories, and plants.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

So yesterday I went out and got my first stock that would be put in the tank... neon tetras. I have six of them in a 2.5 tank to be quarantined just for 2 weeks. I would have liked to go 5.5 gallons but I just didn't have the room so I had to do the 2.5... anyway I will try to get some pictures of the tank (with it's tannin stained waters) and the little school of fish in quarantine ( who were pale with fright when I last saw them). Quick question I read about neon's having this disease "Neon Tetra Disease" does anyone know how long it would take for this to manifest itself? Would 2 weeks be long enough to be completely safe? and what are the water changes I am looking at? Thank you for all the help guys (and girls)
-Paul

P.S. Also how much wattage would I need for a 29 gallon I want to keep it slightly under tropical at 75-76...I currently have a 50 watt heater and was wondering should I get another 50 or go with a 100 watts, Thanks sorry about the delayed question it just "popped" into my head.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Also a funny story I have while we were at the lfs yesterday for the neon's I started to "peruse" the Corydoras they had as I often do ... I saw something that made me laugh, I was looking at this little Cory and he starts looking at me... then at his surroundings...then he ROLLS his eyes...both of them. I don't know why but it was the funniest and most adorable thing I have seen them do.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure like 10 watts or 5 per gallon.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know anything about "tetra disease" but I know that the recommended time to QT anything is 4 weeks, and by then just about everythig they might have will show up. But most people do 2 weeks just because they can't wait that long. If you can I'd try 4. But 4 weeks with 6 fish in a 2.5 is a lot of water changes.

For the heating, I use a 100w in my 26 and it works great, so I'd suggest 100-150.

Cory's are cute aren't they?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tetra Disease can hit Danios too.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

PaulO said:


> I saw something that made me laugh, I was looking at this little Cory and he starts looking at me... then at his surroundings...then he ROLLS his eyes...both of them. I don't know why but it was the funniest and most adorable thing I have seen them do.


Hahaha, my Cory's move their eyes all the time, its really freaky but cool! I have never heard of a fish that could blink like a Cory's can, its quite unique and cute.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cories move there eyes to help food searching.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah cory's are really unique, it's one on the reasons why they are probably my favorite fish oh and also videos like this fuel my addiction ;-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWIVCdLOImw. Also an update I got a fluorescent fixture which can hold two bulbs, there is so little room on my tank that the only led's I can possibly put on will probably be the Current USA pros or some other ultra thin led's. If anyone can help me out I was wondering how many water changes should I be doing for the neons in quarantine? There's six of them in a 2.5 gallon luckily it should only be for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cories live a long time too.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well here are some update pictures...

My tank with the new fluorescent lights...and tannin stained water



















And the neons in quarantine...tank placed on piece of cardboard to help keep heat.





































So yeah more to come...anyway to the questions,
1. Where can I get duckweed
2.Where can I get malaysian trumpet snails?
3. can I plant the little clearing and give cories room under the wood or do they need a little open water?
4. What are some really good ammonia absorbing low-light plants. 

info: Tank: 29 gallons
Temp: currently unheated eventually 75-77*F
Ph: not tested "guestimate 7.4-6ish "
Gh/kh: test kit on the way

Thanks!!
-Paul


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

This is the best hardscape I've seen in a while. I think this tank would look gorgeous with an H. callitrichoides carpet (Dwarf Baby Tears).

Does the wood have any "pockets" or holes that you can put more dirt in? You can plant stuff in there, too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anuibus, and Java fern/moss can grow directly on wood.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Alrighty so i went today and tested everything so here are my tank specs.

Tank-29 gallon kit from petsmart
Filter- currently usinf topfin 30 just to clear tannins will eventually go with a fluval 106 or 206
Ph-7.6
Temp-76*F
Kh- 4dkh
Gh- 9dkh

Lighting- T5 Dual lamp fixture by aqueon 
2 bulbs total 36watts ea.18w
1 6,700 k bulb
1 colormax


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I suggest 77F. I use 7.6 PH too.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My CO2 injector is on.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

So I went and got a surge protector but more importantly a timer. I set it up so it runs my fluorescent fixture from 10:00 am to 8:30 pm. Is this ok? I want to eventually get a separate led strip with blue led's which would run from 9:00am- to about 10:00... this is what I was going for:http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+21598&pcatid=21598&s=lh or something similar. So would this be too long or too much lighting for a low-light tank? I don't want to run the fixtures for to long but I would like to be able to view the fish, I wouldn't mind having a little algae in the tank as I am sure any the mts's that will be in there would help in addition to competition from the plants.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is so pretty! 
Where did you get your wood from?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I got the wood from a local fish store, there are three in my general area and of those only one had pieces that were big enough to meet my standards. Usually if you want driftwood you can order online (which I don't particularly enjoy because you can't get a real life representation of what the piece will look like) also if you have multiple pieces it helps to be able to play with the combinations if possible. I originally had a design set up with the wood from 2 weeks in advance. As I was putting the wood in the tank I saw it wouldn't work and after 10 minutes of fiddling with it I came up with this, it was really just luck that it managed to look this way. But like I said you usually will only get genuine wood from local fish stores (not chains) just Google fish stores and ignore any result that is a restaurant or a chain. I always tell my mom about the gorgeous coral reefs they have to convince her to go, and then I usually end up dragging her out the store lol. But it really is an amazing experience to go to these stores who have fish as a hobby and passion and not JUST as a mean of income. Anyway I could go on and on about how it is now my hobby just to track down these stores but I do have one question. If anyone knows would it be okay to post pictures of stores I am visiting or would this be against forum rules. I think we should all try to raise awareness of these local stores and help them out because they really are more deserving of our business than my local Petsmart with it's ich infested tanks.
Sorry about the rant so in summary:
1. Wood can be attained by either the internet or local hobby fish stores
2. Better to buy in real life so you can plan your hard scape at the store (don't worry it is normal to be looked at like you are crazy to play with wood during this process)
3.The promise of coral reefs is a powerful tool in negotiations if you need a ride.
4. Would it be okay to start posting pictures or start a new thread dedicated for local fish stores to help raise awareness or would this be against forum policy?(mods please answer)
-Thanks
Paul O


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you =]


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't see why you can't post pic and more info on a local pet shop you frequent...especially since it will be positive reviews.....I would start a new thread on it.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a question about plants, I was wondering how can you prevent plants from bringing in hitchhikers or any other diseases/unwanted things. Do you cross your fingers and hope for the best or do you also have to acclimate plants and quarantine? I am at a loss about what to do, I will probably go and get some plants this week just need to put a shopping list together  but still unsure how to safely introduce plants into the aquarium. Thank you for the help
-Paul O


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

i'm pretty sure some people put them into a QT tank for a week or so =]


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

so....I figured it was time to update, so here we go!
#1: went and released neon tetras into the tank from quarantine, all six are alive will add 3-4 more to allow comfortably sized school.
#2: went and bought some anacharis, java moss, and duckweed and proceeded to plant tank.
#3 going to buy my algae control crew= 3-4 oto-cat's and hopefully some mts
#4 will post some pics

Anyway before I post pics I would appreciate any good low light and low maintenance plants. And as always thanks for reading and contributing :-D

-Paul O


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Pics...


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

your tank is awesome:welldone: can't wait to see more


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Alrighty update time

-Yesterday I went ahead and introduced my cleaning crew (I know short quarantine but I needed some algae management stat, and I trust this store they have immaculate tanks.)


-Went and visited new store: Octopuss Gardens!!!
Tanks were a little algae infested but their prices can't be beat.(java fern for 2.99, twisted vals for 1 dollar each Plus buy 5 get one free!!!) Needless to say I left the store spending total of 60 bucks.($35 plants, $15 fish, $20 lights) Sadly the owner is closing shop in March :'(. They are located in kearney mesa if anyone is interested. (They have fair prices)

-Got corydoras!!!! (Eeeeee, *slaps himself*)

-Plants & Supplies list: 6 spiral vals, 3 java fern, duckweed, banana plant, and root tabs. (1 free assassin snail :-D)

Anyway that's it for now, I'll post pics when planted and stocked. Also if anyone near the vista,Ca area has any extra malaysian trumpet snails I would appreciate a pm as I am currently in the market for a good bunch (10-20) and I will post eventually in the classified section as well.

Sorry for the spelling *tiny phone keyboards* thanks for checking in!!

-Paul O


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Update & Pics 1-14-2013

-Put Corydoras and Plants in tank.
-Planning to purchase more plants.
-Added one more fixture so I now have an additional 17 watt 6700K day bulb.
Pics:
Tank with Plants


















One of the three amanos hanging out under the java fern.









The Lazy otocinclus...he enjoys planking duh duh tsss. 


























*sorry for the TV reflecting off the tank*

Corydoras of course...




































The poor corys do have some ruffled fins from 4 hours in a store bag, but I added some stress-coat and with some peace, quiet, and time I am sure they'll be as good as new. More pics and plants coming soon!

-Paul O


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Sneak Peek:
-I plan to have the whole left side densley planted.
-Will probably stick some sort of val or sword in the back so I won't need to use a background.
-Still working on some anubis. (Trying to get either Congensis, Barteri, or Hastifolia. Sadly all the local stores only have nana or "assorted"...bleh :-()
And that concludes the sneak peek.
Also I am going to be looking for some plants I can stick in the cracks in the wood on the left side. If anyone knows of some good low-medium light plants that can be placed that way I would really love to hear any suggestions. Thanks!

-Paul O


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

So it's been a while...PICTURES!!! *These were taken January 28th of 2013*






















































^sorry for the flash^










I recently had to cut photo period from 12 to 10 hours due to algae bloom. Fish: 3 otos, 3 amanos, 1 assasin, some mts like 2-3, 6 neon tetras, 6 peppered corydoras, and a golden ram. These pictures are old so there are a few new plants and more growth in the anacharis. Also does anybody know how I can raise the c02 in the tank without a fancy injection system? Or at least how to hold the most c02 possible. And should I set up an air stone to run at night so my fish don't suffocate?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Plants: Java fern, Spiral vals, Normal straight val (1), wisteria, anacharis, banana plant, and a mystery plant at the bottom front left corner of my tank (will get a close up picture of it later). oh and also there are a few sprigs of hornwort that I added as well.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the Java Ferns *_*


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks I bought like 3-4 bunches took it apart and shoved most of them into the biggest crack in the wood, I put one in the back and one on the right. The downside is that one of the leaves is swarmed with a spindly algae (looks like a sea star's legs) and some green spot algae so I will probably have to rip out a few leave's :-(.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Some species of algae is- normal, expected and can be a sign of a healthy system. Since this is a closed system we will have to control it by manual removal on occasion-With that said, you can control algae to a degree-When you have high nutrient soil without enough fast growing stem and floating plants the algae can use the excess nutrients to grow/thrive-Add more stem and/or floating plants. 
Lights-if lights are too close to the water or if something is impeding the light intensity-like a dirty partition, old light bulbs, too many floating plants or overgrowth of plant. 
Or plants are not thriving-in active growth- to out compete the algae for nutrients/light.
Keeping algae controlled is all about Balance....


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd get 6 more neons. They like huge schools and your tank is large enough to do it. You could even get 8-9 more.

What kind of CO2 are you running right now? Is it DIY or what?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

No co2 I rely on fish and decomp for co2.
I also use root tabs and dose seachem flourish fertilizer. Could I do 3 more tetras and 5 cardinal tetras or should I just keep one species?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I went all out I got an additional 9 tetras and 1 week from now it'll be new home time. Got a few update pictures and also a plant I need help identifying. Once I get home I'll upload the stuff.

-Paul


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

So heres what I did today:

-removed dead assassin snail :-(
-Trimmed down horn weed oops I mean wort *stuff grows like it though*
-Propagated 2 stems of anacharis and replanted *I think I did it right* by cutting plant in half at stem, stripping lower inch of stem of leaves, and stuck in substrate.
-Added the 9 tetras after slow acclimation....*I got hasty and while I know I should really be careful the LFS has spotless tanks, only dead fish I see are on the day and after new shipment, and they have a MASSIVE filtration system.
-removed piece of old zucchini that smelled like a rotting snail....

Can someone tell me what this plant is? :



























Tank:






















































Awkward banana plant? *big leaves little banana's*










And......cute cory....


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

9 more neons. Fantastic! Since your not running CO2, I'd still dose Flourish Excel. It works very well and is close to CO2.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Your hardscape is amazing! You have a flair for this. I saw pictures of a tank planted in the Dutch style recently, with the driftwood protrusions creating divisions between species, and your hardscape definitely reminds me of that. 

This is making me want a bigger tank, sigh.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks I kinda got lucky, if I had the hardscape I originally wanted the tank would have WAY less wood. I will definitely look for some excel as this algae is becoming a huge nuisance. Quick question do you know if I could keep german blue rams and gold rams in the same tank or is there a risk of aggression/hybrid-fugly offspring? Just 1 in there currently and no idea if it's m or f.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd just keep one or the other. They would probably do fine, but considering the size of your tank, I'd do just a single or pair of one or the other.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

quick question Paulo, I am planning my own npt, and I have this tank I bought from a thrift store, problem is, I don't know what size it is. I think it's about the same size of your tank, so could you measure the hieght, length, and width of yours, and tell me? That way if mine matches I will know what size my tank is thanks


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.fishfriend.com/tank_volume_calculator.html
The link above will give you a more accurate answer hope this helped .


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful tank! Great job.


----------



## rleroy1967 (Oct 26, 2012)

I love your tank. I think your mother saying it was depressing was hilarious. I bet she likes it now. One thing you might consider. Putting some background behind the aquarium. I know a lot of people don't do this but it doesn't need to be fancy. Maybe just a solid color. It might show your aquarium even better besides the wall behind it.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

yea I have been a little lazy as I already have a background . Just need to get some mineral oil to hold it in place.


----------



## emilyghetto (Feb 14, 2013)

This tank is awesome!!!!!! I have really enjoyed watching all the GREAT updates. I am envious.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

great looking tank!
Congrats!


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well it's been a while and I will post some pics as soon as I can but first I need to ask you guys for advice. 1/2 of my wood (smaller) pieces were boiled directly for 3 days but the other half was so large I could only soak it outside in cold water. Anyway I really am regretting not boiling it longer a I now have massive issues with tannins. I have been constantly filtering with carbon (changed every 2 weeks) and it has done little to the water as a matter of fact the tank looks darker than ever.

As a result the aesthetics of the tank are ruined, I have to edit to make insides of the tank visible, and I am wasting money on carbon. I am sure the fish enjoy it but unfortunately I do not. Now here is where I need help, Purigen. I have been looking at it as a alternative to carbon but am worried about the effects on an npt. 

So have any of you used purigen or what else can I do to combat the tannins. Also if I were to use it would it affect my fert. dosing in any manner. Thank you

-Paul


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought the only way to battle tannins was water changes...?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> I thought the only way to battle tannins was water changes...?


I think you're right although I'm not sure.

It's probably easier and cheaper to just step up partial water changes until the tanins aren't so dark. I ended up soaking my mopani for about 12 hours but I changed the hot water out every 30-40 minutes until the water was just brownish enough that I liked it.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Update: 
-Did 2 water changes and water is about 1/2 visible anymore would be pointless.

-LFS was selling what I believe is African water fern naturally I got it (cost me 5 bucks)

Pics: 




































Also before I forget out of all the "fauna in the tank" (oto's amano's, tetras, ram, corys) The most aggressive are the corydoras. Apparently when it is feeding time they all flock in a bunch and don't let anyone else eat without difficulty. Also I have taken to calling one particular cory "Gigantor" pics next week will explain why.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

PaulO said:


> Yeah cory's are really unique, it's one on the reasons why they are probably my favorite fish oh and also videos like this fuel my addiction ;-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWIVCdLOImw. Also an update I got a fluorescent fixture which can hold two bulbs, there is so little room on my tank that the only led's I can possibly put on will probably be the Current USA pros or some other ultra thin led's. If anyone can help me out I was wondering how many water changes should I be doing for the neons in quarantine? There's six of them in a 2.5 gallon luckily it should only be for 2-3 weeks.


Cories are probably my favorite fish other than bettas. They are hilarious, adorable, hardy, and adorable. Did I mention they're adorable? My school of albinos is one of my favorite parts of my tank.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Update

-Added another golden ram (observing to see if they become too hostile but they should be different genders so I guess I'll see.)

-Added 3 cherry shrimp (2 females 1 male,) and 2 more amanos for a total of 5.

-Really starting to regret not doing soil...I have even been considering tearing down the tank in summer and redoing it with soil so I can put more stem plants in the soil.

-also considering taking out "the cave" and doing a patch of anacharis to get a sort of "corn field effect so that the fish can hide in there as well.

-Fuzzy stuff on wood so I am hoping the shrimp and snails I added will take care of it.

-Also had some unknown species lay eggs.

-Java fern has been propagating like crazy almost each plant has a baby growing on it and I have several in a 5 gallon.
-Pictures:






























































































































































































Meet gigantor \/




































I have a few questions (as always) 1. out of all my cories there is one big one (called Gigantor) and always seems to have a swollen ... "abdomen" is that normal?

2. Are golden rams normally super shy? The one I have is hesitant to eat with the cories if they bump him around a bit or if someone approaches the tank he swims away to hide under all the wood.

3. Is there anything I can do else to the fuzz? I know boiling it would help but there is just no way I can get that wood in a pot and if I were to I might as well tear the tank down and re do it with soil in the process. I have some mts I introduced.

4.(not a question) Thanks for reading this obnoxiously long post and dealing with the mass of photos posted. 

-Paul


----------

